# Managing my Money



## Jim2007 (9 Oct 2014)

A new course from the OU starting in Jan. 2015:



> The course starts by giving you practical guidance on how to compile a budget and use it to make good decisions about your spending. You’ll explore debts and investments, and find out how mortgages are used to finance home ownership. The critical issue of pension planning is explained, with guidance on different pension products.



Here is the link: Managing my Money

Since this is a UK course some of the information may not be of use.


----------



## Branz (9 Oct 2014)

Thanks for this Jim,
just to add: its a free course.

As I have never done one of the OU ones: does one have to sit through the 3 hours, live so to speak, or is it available on a time shift basis?


----------



## dub_nerd (9 Oct 2014)

It's on the FutureLearn MOOC platform, so most likely it is in the form of videos that you can watch any time. If there is other coursework/assignments there may be deadlines for those (typically weekly).


----------

